
Academics have found a way to access insanely expensive research papers–for free - dredmorbius
http://qz.com/528526/academics-have-found-a-way-to-access-insanely-expensive-research-papers-for-free/
======
gavazzy
Usually if you email an author of the paper and request a pdf, they'll send it
to you.

They don't make any royalties from the paper and they benefit from other
researchers citing it.

~~~
dredmorbius
Many authors are dead.

One I'd inquired of directly didn't think he had rights to the paper in
question (David Friedman, an idiot on other grounds as well).

